# French Bulldog doing IPO



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

:wild: :wub:


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

The first time where I thought an IPO performance looks adorable.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bear L said:


> The first time where I thought an IPO performance looks adorable.


Agreed! What a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I love Frenchies and so does Molly, how cute, who would have thought?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He needs an ankle sleeve.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd love to share a video of a club border collie doing nice bark and holds, but i'm sure somehow it would get twisted into something its not lol.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

There's a little frenchie at the club around here! She's a machine, lol. I agree- you would never think of IPO as "cute"...until then.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL _this is a deja vu thread-Mrs K you are brave-how come no one thought it was cute when the golden did it???


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what does he jump? the lower case "a" frame?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

carmspack said:


> what does he jump? the lower case "a" frame?


I dont think I ever seen a post where you make a joke, but that had me chuckle


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Too cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

